# pictures of our day in the woods



## drgnfly2265 (Jun 2, 2008)

HERE ARE SOME PICTURES OF ME AND MY HUSBANDS DAY IN THE WILDLIFE MANAGEMENT AREA DOWN THE ROAD TO WHERE WE LIVE. WE GOT TO SEE A LOT OF ANIMALS THAT DAY 

THIS ARMADILLO LET ME GET PRETTY CLOSE TO IT TO GET THIS PICTURE.....







A RACOON CHECKING US OUT AS WE DROVE BY.....






A LOT OF GATORS HANGING OUT IN A LAKE. THERE ARE ABOUT 5 IN THIS PICTURE, BUT THERE WERE A WHOLE BUNCH MORE AROUND US.....






A GATOR THAT LET US GET CLOSE FOR A PICTURE.....






A BABY GATOR, HOW CUTE...






A DEER THAT RAN IN FRONT OF OUR JEEP. I ALMOST WASN'T FAST ENOUGH TO GET THIS PICTURE.






THIS BEAUTIFUL SUNSET WAS A WONDERFUL WAY TO END THE DAY.....






__________________________________________________________

1 Sulcata (Bowser)

www.myspace.com/bowsertortoise


----------



## Isa (Jun 3, 2008)

Amazing pictures. 

It must have been a very nice day for you and your husband.

Thanks for sharing.

Isa


----------



## spikethebest (Jun 3, 2008)

WWWWWWWWWWWWOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW

SUCH BEAUTIFUL PICTURES!!! THEY ARE TRUELY AMAZING!!!!! 

THANKS FOR SHARING!!


----------



## Jacqui (Jun 3, 2008)

Love the sunset especially!! What a great way to spend time with each other. I think Armadillos are so fascinating. On Shelled Warriors, there is a guy in the UK that raises 'dillos. Makes me want to have a couple around, unfortunately, Nebraska gets too cold in the winter.


----------



## terryo (Jun 3, 2008)

What beautifu country. And to see an ARMADILLO in person....wow! I'm a New York gal, and to see something like that ....well, I would probably pass out.


----------



## drgnfly2265 (Jun 4, 2008)

terryo said:


> What beautifu country. And to see an ARMADILLO in person....wow! I'm a New York gal, and to see something like that ....well, I would probably pass out.



It was a nice armadillo. It let me get about 2 feet from it. 

________________________________________________________

1 Sulcata (Bowser)

www.myspace.com/bowsertortoise


----------



## drgnfly2265 (Jun 4, 2008)

Thank you all  It was a wonderful day. Next time we are going to take are dog along for the ride, he'll love it!

________________________________________________________

1 Sulcata (Bowser)

www.myspace.com/bowsertortoise


----------



## jlyoncc1 (Jun 4, 2008)

Cool pictures! Love the armadillo...what a neat animal!


----------

